# Good schools around Marbella



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody knows the best schools around Marbella ? I only care about the quality of the education. 

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodap said:


> Anybody knows the best schools around Marbella ? I only care about the quality of the education.
> 
> Thanks.


:welcome:

I can't specifically help with schools in that area, I'm a long way from there, but it will help anyone in the area if you tell us the age(s) of the child(ren) & whether you are looking for state or private International/US/British schools

if you take a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread above, you'll find lots of info about education & some links for International schooling


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, my son is 8 and I would like him to go to an english school but only if is better then the public school. Anything that is better then american education will be great  .


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

rodap said:


> Thanks, my son is 8 and I would like him to go to an english school but only if is better then the public school. Anything that is better then american education will be great  .


Public School usually means private school in the UK. If you want an English education, that would mean going to a private school, and could cost around 1000e/ month. 

Spanish state school would, of course, mean classes are taught in Spanish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres a list of British International schools from the overseeing body - the one near Marbella - Aloha http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=aloCollege has a very good reputation 

Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I can't specifically help with schools in that area, I'm a long way from there, but it will help anyone in the area if you tell us the age(s) of the child(ren) & whether you are looking for state or private International/US/British schools
> 
> if you take a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread above, you'll find lots of info about education & some links for International schooling


San Pedros, Swans, Aloha, EIC, Sotogrande, all have very good reputations... and price tags to match! 

Further towards Malaga I'd personally recommend Sunny View (Torremolinos) and two others with good reputations - The British College (Benalmadena) and St George's (Malaga).

There really is no option but to go and visit as many as possible, and as many times as possible to form a personal opinion... What works for one person/child may not for another. It's also worth lurking outside the school gates at end of school. You get a really good snapshot of what the pupils are like as they come out, and it's a great way of meeting other parents and bending their ear!


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

*What about Laude ?*

Anybody knows anything about Laude? We gonna live in San Pedro if we make the move . Thanks.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

rodap said:


> Anybody knows anything about Laude? We gonna live in San Pedro if we make the move . Thanks.


Yes, Laude is San Pedro: Welcome to Laude San Pedro International College

Know a family who have their kids there and are very happy.... Also know of one who has left and gone to Sunny View! Has a good reputation as I previously mentioned


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rodap said:


> Anybody knows anything about Laude? We gonna live in San Pedro if we make the move . Thanks.


the Laude school in my area - the Laude Lady Elizabeth is VERY good - it's the same company

imo though, a school is only as good as its teachers - so you'd really need to visit


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you know why is not accreditated by NABBS ? I see the NABBS list isfrom Jun 2010 so maybe is was accreditated after that ?


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info everybody  .


----------



## WildZer0 (Feb 19, 2013)

there are some good international schools in Marbella but it would cost money to go. My girlfriend is Spanish and the Spanish school system in La Linea is working well for her kids. The bonus in going to a Spanish school is that your child will very quickly become fluent.


----------

